# Brick Labor in Bangladesh - Balancing Act



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

All right Brickies...who can do this? LOL


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Don't know if I'd be happy going across that plank without the bricks!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I have seen them unload barges of sand that they carry on their heads. - Usually, women and they leave the easy work (block laying) for the brickies.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I think that lazy bastard needs to toss a few more bricks up there on his head and quit slacking........... They aren't paying him a penny a day for nothing after all arty:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

:whistlingSometimes and ONLY sometimes :whistling it pays to read recent threads!!!!


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone have that kids phone # 

HE'S HIRED


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I wouldn't have believe it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. 

I still don't believe it! That was crazy!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> All right Brickies...who can do this? LOL


Ed Sullivan would have loved this guy! Forget the spinning plates.

I wonder if he takes them off one by one and lays the brick in the mortar right off his head without having to take the whole pile off the old noggin stack first.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Before I traveled to Russia, India and Bangladesh, a experienced traveling companion advise me of one thing - If it does not make sense, it must be true. They have been doing things much longer than us.

The guys working usually get decent shelter and good food also.


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Bodger said:


> I wonder if he takes them off one by one and lays the brick in the mortar right off his head without having to take the whole pile off the old noggin stack first.


Naw, he just climbs up the bamboo scaffold and keeps the top of the stack at a convenient height for the brick layer.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Most of the jobs I saw in Banladesh had steel scaffold frames, especially on the 20 story buildings. - There is a guy at the top that off loads the brick. The cranes are too busy pouring concrete.


----------



## jazzbone (Sep 3, 2008)

WTF !  Man OSHA would tear them up here :laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I wouldn't have believe it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes.
> 
> I still don't believe it! That was crazy!


Same here. Everytime I thought the guy was done stacking that load, he kept throwing more up there. 

Everytime you thought he was gonna miss his toss, it landed perfectly. 

Amazing!


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Welding in the Third World*

Here are a couple candidates I've come across.


----------



## thegreek (Dec 11, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

here is one of my new guys on a recent project. He is a real go-getter.... claims work boots are for sissies :jester:

http://www.compliancesolution.com/ComplianceSolution/Pictures/plastic sheet as mask.bmp


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

They don't call it the third world for nothing. (How close are we?) :sad:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Here's our new dump truck


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

1. Da Indian hermit said.. "*Follow Da Head Guru*"; :thumbsup:

2. Da Spanish settler said... "*Lead by Da Mule*". :whistling


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

he worked the hell out of that mule....look at his tung hanging out! 

Atta boy! :thumbsup:


----------

